# PC and Wii U on one monitor



## Jirachi (May 5, 2014)

I would like to connect my Wii U to my 27" 1440p monitor: the Qnix qx2710. This monitor only has a DVI slot and a jack slot (dont know if I can plug speakers into it). How can I get this to work WITH sound?


----------



## TrainingDummy (May 5, 2014)

You should be able to use something like this along with an HDMI to DVI adapter.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Wii-To-...o-Output-/291040373927?_trksid=p2054897.l5661






as far as I can tell (don't own a Wii U) you can use the component cables for the original Wii on the Wii U.
only thing I'm not sure about is if you can bypass the scaler on here by selecting 1080P on Wii U.


----------



## FX-GMC (May 5, 2014)

Jirachi said:


> I would like to connect my Wii U to my 27" 1440p monitor: the Qnix qx2710. This monitor only has a DVI slot and a jack slot (dont know if I can plug speakers into it). How can I get this to work WITH sound?



It will not work.   The monitor requires a DVI-D Dual Link input. AFAIK there is no adapter that will give you a pure DVI-D dual link signal and even if you find one the Wii U will have to output 1440p since the monitor doesn't do any scaling.


----------



## WalterHughes1986 (May 7, 2014)

dont think it work though,
i thought wii u only work with hdmi port


----------



## RCoon (May 7, 2014)

It won't work, even moreso if you bought adapters that are not HDCP complaint.


----------



## TrainingDummy (May 7, 2014)

The Wii U doesn't use HDCP

Here's a quote from Eurogamer's review of the Wii U


> Adding to the good news is that Nintendo hasn't encrypted the digital output of the Wii U. There's no HDCP implementation, meaning that you can connect the Wii U to older DVI monitors with no support for the nigh-on useless digital encryption system. Probably of more relevance is that you can easily record video directly from HDMI using devices such as the Elgato Game Capture HD and the Hauppauge HD PVR 2 if you're looking to share gameplay on YouTube.


http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/df-hardware-nintendo-wii-u-review


----------



## FX-GMC (May 7, 2014)

TrainingDummy said:


> The Wii U doesn't use HDCP
> 
> Here's a quote from Eurogamer's review of the Wii U
> 
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/df-hardware-nintendo-wii-u-review



It still will not work with that monitor.


----------



## TrainingDummy (May 7, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> It still will not work with that monitor.


I understand that. I was just pointing out that the Wii U doesn't use HDCP


----------

